# Soil test sample cores



## nikmasteed (Apr 30, 2020)

I took a bunch of sample cores a few weeks ago (before first fert app) and haven't made it a priority to send them in for the soil test. Would using those cores at this point throw of test results at all? Due to being dried out or zapped of nutrients or other? Taking new cores at this point would be warped by recent lawn applications, but I also don't want to use the old cores of its just a waste.
Thanks


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

I guess it would depend on the lab and their procedures. If just a couple of weeks might be okay. A couple years ago I sent in a soil sample to Va Tech right when all the farms were sending in samples (bad timing on my part), the farms had processing priority and mine took 3 to 4 weeks to process.


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

those cores would be fine. there is nothing to zap them of nutrients.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Shouldn't be an issue as long as the soil dried out and it was stored at relatively cool temperatures (i.e. little or no soil microbe activity).


----------

